# Asus P4P800 with hot plug USB problems



## fbbcustom (Oct 11, 2003)

I just put together a system based on the Asus P4P800. I can't hot-plug anything into the USB. WinXP just ignores it. If the thing is plugged in at reboot, WinXP is fine. Anyone have a solution to this problem? I have installed all the drivers that came with the board. The BIOS is at 1007, but if I can avoid flashing it, that would be good with me.

Here are the specs:

Asus P4P800
P4 2.4Ghz 800 FSB
1 512M Corsair DDR DIMM
LeadTek GeForce 2MX400

It's in an Enermax CS305 case with a 350W power supply.

Thanks! If anyone can help me, that would rock.


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

Well mine do wake up when I hot plug a Logitech steering wheel, at least all the ports I've tried so far. I have the P4C800-E Deluxe, not quite your mobo, but I do have WinXP Pro. What types of devices are you trying to hot-plug?

Did you install the Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility? All of the USB devices will be affected if this is not installed. There are some BIOS settings for USB too.


Asus' BIOS history data is sketchy. I see nothing in the available notes regarding USB fixes, but at 1007 you are 3 versions behind the latest released version. If you do decide you want to update BIOS and need instructions, please see Asus P4P800/P4C800 Series: How to Update BIOS.

-clintfan


----------



## fbbcustom (Oct 11, 2003)

Thanks for the speedy reply.

I installed the chipset INF stuff, but I did that after the NIC card and the sound drivers. Those two things work fine, and USB devices work fine as long as they are plugged in and turned on when the system boots up. If I boot up with the camera turned on, turn it off, it will not be recognized when I turn it back on. The version of the INF files is not the latest, but they did come with the motherboard. I have XP home with SP1. I installed the chipset drivers before I installed SP1. The USB ports check ou in device manager:

Intel PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller - ICH5
Intel 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller
....
USB Root Hub
....

The USB devices I am using are an Olympus C4000 camera and a Canon S300 printer. I also use a Logitech optical mouse that has never shown a problem, even during WinXP install. I also have a Microsoft Sidewinder that does not seen ti work at all. The BIOS sees the camera if it is on during post.

I saw two people had posted on another forum that they were getting crashes on hot plug with this motherboard. There were no replies. ASUS hasn't answered my plea for help and I am not optimistic.


----------



## Mental_Myopia (Oct 10, 2003)

Asus will probably say to flash to the newest BIOS. As much as you don't want to do that, it's worth a try. If the BIOS flash doesn't remedy it, at least you've got that avenue explored.


----------



## fbbcustom (Oct 11, 2003)

Well, on a whim I just went into the BIOS and turned off the USB 2.0 controller. I just disabled it.

Hot plug for my USB 1.1 devices now works as normal. That seems pretty lame to me, but as I have no USB 2.0 devices, it will work for me for now.

Thanks, guys, for the advice. I was about to pull my hair out. I probably should flash the BIOS at some point to see if USB 2.0 can be turned back on, but right now at least I can plug in my camera and go.


----------



## Mental_Myopia (Oct 10, 2003)

Would it work if the USB2.0 was on, and in the BIOS "Legacy USB Support" was enabled?


----------



## fbbcustom (Oct 11, 2003)

When USB 2.0 was on with Legacy also turned on, the BIOS would recognize USB 1.1 peripherals (I could verify this on the setup screen), but Windows XP would not autodetect them unless they were plugged in an powered on during startup.


----------



## Mental_Myopia (Oct 10, 2003)

Grrr...
Now that I've powered up and installed XP onto my P4C800-E Deluxe system with the latest BIOS (v11), I appear to be getting the same problems from the front-mounted USB ports. I can hot-plug devices into the self-powered USB1.1 hub that's connected to a rear port, though. Perhaps using a USB1.1 hub would enable you to hot-plug to it while leaving USB2.0 on.


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

> Perhaps using a USB1.1 hub would enable you to hot-plug to it while leaving USB2.0 on.


If you buy a USR-2.0 compatible hub, then Yes that type of speed-matching compatibility is one of the requirements for such a hub.

Can you hot-plug successfully into all the rear ports? If it only happens on your front ports but not the back, maybe you have some signal lines crossed; check out Asus P4P800/P4C800 Series: How to Connect USB Headers, maybe it will help.

USB is actually a lot more complicated than it seems. I looked for a decent medium-level technical description, and there was a little tech in HardwareCentral and HowStuffWorks, but everything was pretty dumbed-down for the consumer. If you want a real technical description it seems you have to go for the actual Universal Serial Bus Revision 2.0, a massive 9.5-MB Zip file containing the 5-MB spec, among other docs. Chapter 4.6 "System Configuration" is pretty OK, but on the whole this document swings the other way: too much technical detail for most of us. This would be good for learning, but none of it will likely help you solve any runtime PC problems.

-clintfan


----------



## fbbcustom (Oct 11, 2003)

For what it's worth, all of my USB ports, front and back, exhibited exactly the same behavior both before and after I turned off USB 2.0 support in the BIOS.


----------



## Mental_Myopia (Oct 10, 2003)

Solution:
Disable Legacy USB Support
Enable USB 2.0 Controller
 

Hotplugging works, USB 1.1 devices still work, USB 2.0 devices are supported.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 23, 2003)

*Similar problems*

I'm having a similar problem as noted above.

My motherboard is a ASUS P4P800 and my case is an Antek plus 660amg.

The problem is that my front usb ports do not recognize my Verbatim memory stick, but the back usb ports do. In fact I believe the rear ports work fine, its only the front ones that don’t work with the memory stick.

Also, as the front usb ports do recognize my rumble pad I suspect the wiring is ok. Helping to confirm hypostasis this is the fact that the wiring of my front usb ports match the configurations you note above assuming the none standard colors configs identified at http://www.directron.com/ctusb1394.html are correct: 
1 Red +5V, 2 White –D, 3 Green +D, 4 Blue Ground, 5 Brown Ground, 6 Orange +5V, 7 Yellow –D, 8 Gray +D, 10 Black Ground 

Now one thing I did notice was that the front usb ports are wired up is my USB78 connection but not my USB56 connection is not used.

Should this matter?

I tried to Disable Legacy USB Support and Enable USB 2.0 Controller but it made no difference.

I have yet to try the laborious install of Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility; I can do this but would first like to better understand if there is a possibility that this will fix the problem.

Is there anything else that could explain this behavior?


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

> I have yet to try the laborious install of Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility; I can do this but would first like to better understand if there is a possibility that this will fix the problem.


Dawg, yes I think there is a chance it could help. Yet it does seem odd the rear ports work; if the Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility (ICSIU) isn't installed at all, I would think those would not work either, with your memory stick. 
??Maybe your ICSIU is only _partially_ installed, such that some devices were forgotten, or the tool simply didn't set them up. I think we've seen this happen before, even when it was run under Windows. There's a link in this thread about the ICSIU and it talks about the "Standard" device names you would see in Device Manager, if something's still not set up right.

I doubt the 56 vs. 78 thing is an issue, but it depends on how you have the BIOS set up. In the BIOS Setup, Advanced- USB Configuration screen, there is only a total number of USB ports: USB Function= Disabled, 2, 4, 6 or 8. If you have this set to 6, it makes sense ports 78 would be the ones that don't get completely set up.
??What do you have this set to?

??How about moving your case wiring from the USB_78 header to the USB_56 header?

Hope this helps,

-clintfan


----------



## Dawg (Oct 23, 2003)

I went to the Intel site that you had posted and downloaded the Intel® Chipset Software Installation Utility program. Ran it (they must have changed the program because all I had to do was run it and then later go into device manager and updated drivers; this worked great and now device manager is reporting the a non generic usb2 controller 'intel(r) 82801EB USB2 Enhanced Host Controler - 24DD".

This did however not fix the problem.

My bios usb setting says 8; I have not yet moved my wires inside my PC; perhaps another day - still preplexed .

 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mental_Myopia (Oct 10, 2003)

Did the USB 2.0 controller get fully installed? Until I grabbed patches from Windows Update, XP didn't have the proper stuff to fully install that.

I had initally installed my front-mount USB's to 7&8, but then moved them to 5&6 so that I could change the BIOS setting to 6 USB ports. This shut off power to the unused USB pins, thereby eliminating the posibility of a short in case a piece of metal comes in contact with the pins somehow while power is on. It also saved resources a bit. Whether you have it hooked to 5&6 or 7&8 shouldn't make any difference with hot-plugging, though.

Not installing the INF update first after installing XP could be the issue here, since I've seen lasting system problems happening when it's not installed first.

What happens when you boot up the system with the memory stick already in the front port? Will the memory stick hoy plug into a self-powered USB hub that's booted up plugged into the front port?


----------



## Javora (Aug 24, 2003)

Actually since you all are using WinXP this might be part of the issue. This site talks about Standby or Hibernation but these issues may be related. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks for the above suggestions.

Windows Update is not telling me that I need any updates.

When I boot up the system with the memory stick in the front port it is not recognized.

When I plug my belkin usb 2.0 self-powered usb hub into the front port the belkin usb 2.0 self-powered usb hub is not recognized.

I applied the suggested hot fix and rebooted my pc; no change.

still confused ..


----------



## Dawg (Oct 23, 2003)

Well I also just tried moving the usb connection wires to usb56 pins on the motherboard and changing my bios setting to show 6 connected usb ports instead of 8.

Still the same thing happens. Usb 1.1 and 2.0 works on rear; only usb 1.1 works on the front.


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

> my front usb ports do not recognize my Verbatim memory stick, but the back usb ports do.


Dawg, then it absolutely _must_ be a wiring problem, something you have got switched around from the way it ought to be. Probably the Directron wire-color list which you trusted, is wrong! Don't feel bad though... you are working on one of the hardest parts of building a computer: the fiddly little individual connector wires.

The best way to solve this problem once and for all, is to use an ohmmeter or beeper light to chase down which wires go to which contact on which port on your front panel. Then just match it up with the diagram in the Asus P4P800/P4C800 Series: How to Connect USB Headers thread, and I guarantee the front woill work exactly like the back. (Let me know if you need details on how to _make_ a beeper light for this task. Or maybe you can borrow an ohmmeter.)

Without those tools, we are sort of in "tinkering" mode, and you will just have to keep trying stuff until something works. The danger is the +5V and ground lines: if you get those wrong, you can blow out USB devices, or when you plug a USB device in, blow a fuse on your mobo. From my side there is no way to tell for sure where your wiring error is, so by using the front ports you are playing with fire. 

Let me know how you decide to proceed from here...

-clintfan


----------



## rycher (Oct 30, 2003)

I also have problems with my front ports. I have an Antec Sonata with a P4P800 DLX. The on-board ports work fine with USB1.1 and USB2 devices. But my front ports only work with USB1.1. When I plug my ImageTank G2 in the front, Windows gives an error that it can't recognize the device. I tried everything I saw in the thread except testing the cables to see if they correspond to the specs.

Also tonight I tried the firewire with a video camera. It works well at the back, but at the front Windows does not even detect that there is a device plugged in! I'll try to check the cables when I have a bit more time this week-end...


----------



## rycher (Oct 30, 2003)

Hello again,

I was a bit sleepy last night, but this morning I thought again about a possible wiring problem. If USB1 works properly, and it's only with USB2 devices that there is a problem, doesn't that rule out a wiring problem? Maybe more a sub-par cable that doesn't work well at high speed. But the cables in the Antec case are identified on the shield as USB2 compliant.

For the firewire problem, that could be a wiring problem since I don't have any sign of life from the front port. Is there a wiring diagram for firewire like the one for USB that was posted in this thread?

Thanks!


----------



## Dawg (Oct 23, 2003)

So I call Antec at 1-888-542-6832

Apparently their front usb ports only working with usb 1.1 is a known problem for them. They are sending me, via US Post, a replacement part and instructions on how to install it.

They said I should get it in about 10 days.

We'll see if this will do the trick.


----------



## rycher (Oct 30, 2003)

Hi Dawg,

Did you get the replacement ports, and do they work?

I also called Antec last week, got the new ports today, installed them as soon as I got home, and they do not work at USB 2.0...

Everything else is so great in this case, why are the front ports so crappy???

Sorry, it had to come out.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 23, 2003)

Haven't got the part yet, will post results here when I do. Sorry this didn't work for you.


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

> Is there a wiring diagram for firewire like the one for USB that was posted in this thread? _-rycher_


Is this what you are looking for?... Asus P4P800-P4C800 Series: How to Connect 1394/Firewire Ports.

-clintfan


----------



## rycher (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks for the firewire info. A friend of mine found a thread somewhere else about my problem. In the end the problem was that the Antec firewire cable wires were mislabeled. The + and - for both data connections are reversed. Just swapping the + and - wire solved this problem.

So if someone has a problem with the front firewire port not working at all, check if the wires go to the right pin on the port. Better yet, check it before you connect it to avoid any damage to your hardware (in my case everything seems all right even though I tried it while it was plugged wrong).


----------



## Dawg (Oct 23, 2003)

*fix found (for me)*

Got the replacement part from Antec today, put it in and it works great.

USB 2.0 now supported on my front usb ports.

Hope this info will be of use to others.

Rob


----------



## bb0165 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello I had the same trouble with an ASUS P4P800 and a Sonata III case... 
I just disable the USB Legacy Support and everything work well.


----------

